# Revolver caliber for deer



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I am thinking about buying a revolver just for deer hunting.

I think a .41 magnum would be a good caliber, but I am concerned about ammo availability. I like the .41 magnum because I think it has the right amount of power without as much recoil as the .44 magnum.

Am I being foolish? Would I be better of with a .44 magnum? Is there really that much difference in felt recoil between the 2 choices?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I would go with the 44 just because of ammo options. Recoil isn't that awful bad if you've shot other magnum calibers before.


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

Can also use .44 S&W special.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

>44 mag all the way. Not a lot of difference, but the ammo is a lot easier to find. As a side note, .44 special are about the same price as .44 mag any more. The cowboy stuff was as expensive as the 240 gr name band ammo.......


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I use a .44 mag. with a 6" barrel. The recoil isnt too bad especially if you add the extra weight of a scope, not to mention the ammo options mentioned above.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If you can't handle the 44's recoil, you likely can't handle the .41's recoil. I like both, but unless you reload, I'd stick with the .44. Type of gun/grip will make more difference in perceived and felt recoil than the difference between 44 and 41. (remember, the .44 mag is really only a .429 caliber...not that much difference between it and the .44 on game with good loads.)


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

IMHO Avoid the .41 unless you handload due to ammo availability and selection.

.44 mag, .45 Colt, or .454 Casull will all do more than you need for deer.

- If you buy a .454 you can shoot .45 Colt out of the same gun, .45 Colt recoil less than comparable .44 mag loadings.

- With a .45 Colt you can use a shorter bbl and get same velocities as .44 mag.

- .44 mag ammo is available everywhere and cheaper than the others, you can also shoot .44 special for low recoil.

I have a Ruger .44 mag Super Redhawk and wish I had the .454 [it was not offered when I bought mine.] Having said that my setup is very very nice.

You will also be better off with a strong Ruger Single Action than any double action, if you want DA go with the Super Redhawk or standard Redhawk as they are much stronger than other models. [Hint - you will probably never need to shoot a deer hunting revolver double action.]

If I was starting from scratch today I would want a scoped single action .454 in 7.5" bbl.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

If you hand load you can use any caliber you like, but the 44 mag has more choices. But if the 41 mag is what you want, there is ammo out there.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Myself I went for and still would go for the .44 mag. I ended up with a 7 1/2 Super Redhawk. I place a 2x Nikon on top. When I first picked up the gun I planned a tipe to Magna POrt. I never fired this revolver but knew she would kick.

I decided to take her to teh range and shoot before the porting job and this way could compare the two. Range day can and I fired 50 rounds through it. I though wow not what I had planned on. To date I never did get teh porting job completed and ahev taken quite a few deer with it.

I opted for the Super Redhawk instead of the Blackhawk becuase of hand fit. I liked how the Super Redhawk fit and felt. I don't shoot it double action.

Basic line is get the gun your happy with and that fits you the best. You will find ammo for either. the .44 mag may be easier ti finfd but either way it can be found. 

Personally I would not drop below the .41 for deer hunting. 

Skinner


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

.44 all the way!! i have a super redhawk 9.5" barrel/leupold scope/ported/2.5#trigger(i think, kinda forgot) and i am very confident in shots at 75+ yards. And on top of that dont be a putty cat!!!! my little lady at a soaking wet 110 pounds shoots it so dont be a whimp. try listing something for trade on craigslist.. thats how i got mine. I traded my dirt bike for it.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I'm personally looking at the .460 S&W for an Alaska hunt coming up. More for bear protection though. If it was me, I'd pick a 44 mag for deer. It's a proven cartridge.


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

44 mag gets my vote. Many more choices out there. I shot both calibers, but I reload also. I hunt with a smith 460, but my second choice would be the 44mag! A good choice would be the ruger bisley hunter in 44mag. I have one and really like it!


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the input. 

It is not that I am worried about handling the recoil of the .44; the reason I mentioned recoil is that I know with less recoil I will shoot better. (more accurately) So I was thinking that I would probably shoot better with the .41. ( Similar to the reason I set my bow draw weight at 50lbs. I can draw 70lbs., but why do that when I can kill a deer with 50lbs. and be more comfortable? )

But like you guys have said, the .44 has a lot of available ammo choices and the .41 has some very limited choices if I don't reload.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Smith & Wesson man said:


> 44 mag gets my vote. Many more choices out there. I shot both calibers, but I reload also. I hunt with a smith 460, but my second choice would be the 44mag! A good choice would be the ruger bisley hunter in 44mag. I have one and really like it!


I wouldn't buy a 460 for the same reason I wouldn't buy a 41 - ammo. I would take a .454 casull over any of these listed even though it has some punch.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Zarathustra said:


> Thanks guys for all the input.
> 
> It is not that I am worried about handling the recoil of the .44; the reason I mentioned recoil is that I know with less recoil I will shoot better. (more accurately) So I was thinking that I would probably shoot better with the .41. ( Similar to the reason I set my bow draw weight at 50lbs. I can draw 70lbs., but why do that when I can kill a deer with 50lbs. and be more comfortable? )
> 
> But like you guys have said, the .44 has a lot of available ammo choices and the .41 has some very limited choices if I don't reload.



If you are anticipating the recoil you are shooting it wrong to begin with. You shouldn't be wincing or tensing up before you're pulling the trigger.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

why is it .357 always so underated. Hell, with a double lung shot you can kill a deer with a 22 or a practice arrow.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

ajmorell said:


> I wouldn't buy a 460 for the same reason I wouldn't buy a 41 - ammo. I would take a .454 casull over any of these listed even though it has some punch.


You can shoot .454 ammo in the s&w 460. You can also shoot the 460 ammo and the .45 colt ammo. The Smith and Wesson .460 xvr is an amazing revolver.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

WMUAngler said:


> You can shoot .454 ammo in the s&w 460. You can also shoot the 460 ammo and the .45 colt ammo. The Smith and Wesson .460 xvr is an amazing revolver.


Well, learn something new every day I guess.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

WMUAngler said:


> You can shoot .454 ammo in the s&w 460. You can also shoot the 460 ammo and the .45 colt ammo. The Smith and Wesson .460 xvr is an amazing revolver.


The .460 does use 'Gain Twist' Rifling designed specifically for the ultra high velocities. Not sure what effect this has on the other calibers / bullet weights when shot thru the same gun.

.460 is a neat gun but not a neat price! :yikes:


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

jmoser said:


> The .460 does use 'Gain Twist' Rifling designed specifically for the ultra high velocities. Not sure what effect this has on the other calibers / bullet weights when shot thru the same gun.
> 
> .460 is a neat gun but not a neat price! :yikes:


They are pricey, that's why I'm friends with an owner and not an owner. :lol:


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

fr3db3ar said:


> why is it .357 always so underated. Hell, with a double lung shot you can kill a deer with a 22 or a practice arrow.


My buddy only has a .357 and he is interested in hunting deer. I said I didn't think it would be a bad gun for them if he was close.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

ramitupurs84 said:


> My buddy only has a .357 and he is interested in hunting deer. I said I didn't think it would be a bad gun for them if he was close.


I guess that depends ??? 2" Revolver, ahh no. A 6" Smith 686 or something like it is a 75 yard deer gun with correct shooter/ammo...


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

fr3db3ar said:


> why is it .357 always so underated. Hell, with a double lung shot you can kill a deer with a 22 or a practice arrow.


Fred, nice to see you over here too. I agree that the .357 is under-rated, but I'll let you know next fall for sure


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

fr3db3ar said:


> why is it .357 always so underated. Hell, with a double lung shot you can kill a deer with a 22 or a practice arrow.


My 6.5" Ruger Blackhawk can drill out tennis ball size groups all day long with 180 XTPs loaded HOT at 50M [iron sights.] Would not hesitate to use for deer, took it out last year but did not get a shot.

IMHO you must have heavy bullets for ethical .357 deer hunting, 158s may do it but not much room for error. 180 hard cast and JHPs are the ticket.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I highly suggest you shoot one of each. I bet you'll be surprised how mellow the .44 is with a heavy scoped setup. My 7.5 super redhawk is a ***** cat. Loud as all get out, but the felt recoil is a forceful slow push. I'd rather shoot my .44 than a light semi-auto 9mm.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

jmoser said:


> IMHO you must have heavy bullets for ethical .357 deer hunting, 158s may do it but not much room for error. 180 hard cast and JHPs are the ticket.


I use the Federal 180 grain Vital Shock in my scoped Dan Wesson. As a bonus, this round shoots very well out of my Marlin lever gun too.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

As everyone else has stated if you do not hand load the 44 mag is probably the best value going. Lots of factory ammo choices and many models to choose form. If you do hand load then the 44 is still a great choice but other calibers are now an option. I love my 454s and they are far more accurate then I am but if I had to start from stratch today the 44 mag would be it. Didn't see if you were going to scope it or not but it is the best way to go. Stick with big bullets, 300gr you want penetration as the hole will be plenty big. 7.5-8.25 barrel is optimum. Consider a good action job as well when you are budgeting for this gun. Stainless or blue its your call, same with single or double action. The singles are stronger for sure but the austhetics (sp) of guns like the Mdl 29 speak for themselves. One word on the 357. Heavy bullets, broadside shots only and 50 yards or under okay but why limit yourself. IMO the only legit 357 hunting revolver is the 353 Casull.


----------



## miestro_jerry (Dec 18, 2008)

For a revolver, I would use my L Frame, loaded with 180 to 215 grain cast bullets in 357 cartridges for deer, bigger boomers are not always better. Skill is always a key part of hunting.

I use my Contender Super 14 in either 44 Mag or 357 MAX for deer hunting.

Jerry


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I am leaning toward a Freedom Arms Model 83 Premier Grade with a 7.5" barrel. I just can't decide between a .41 mag and a .44 mag. I do not reload, but I have been thinking about getting into reloading anyway. Maybe this is just the excuse I need.

Yes, I would like to scope the gun. Who, in your opinion, makes the best pistol scopes? I have heard both good and bad on the Leupold pistol scopes. Wondering about Burris?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Zarathustra said:


> I am thinking about buying a revolver just for deer hunting.
> 
> I think a .41 magnum would be a good caliber, but I am concerned about ammo availability. I like the .41 magnum because I think it has the right amount of power without as much recoil as the .44 magnum.
> 
> Am I being foolish? Would I be better of with a .44 magnum? Is there really that much difference in felt recoil between the 2 choices?


 If you choose the 44mag, My Dad has a small gun shop and has a used Ruger Red Hawk with a Leupold 4X scope (silver) he took in on a trade. Excellent shape.
$600. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

ajmorell said:


> I wouldn't buy a 460 for the same reason I wouldn't buy a 41 - ammo. I would take a .454 casull over any of these listed even though it has some punch.


The .460 will fire .454 as well as .45 Colt. The .454 is actually like firing .44 special in a .44 mag, as the .454 is the less powerful of the two...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Leupold scopes are one of the best there is. I also have one of the first B&L pistol scope (Bushnell Elite Class). Both brands offer stellar performance. Surprised you've heard anything bad about Leupold. But like any mass produced product you will have issues. Their warranty is great as was the customer service I received when I had an issue. I'd guess that there are more of these scopes on some of the hardest recoiling guns you can imagine so issue will arise here more often than other brands . The FA in 44 mag will let you wring out the best performance of that caliber if you choose to handload. I'd say the 41, though it has a devoted following would be harder to peddle than a 44mag if you had get out of it or wanted to trade up to a 454 or bigger. Look seriously at the SSK T'SOB mounting system. The best way to make a scope live is to mount it correctly with enough bearing surface to ensure the scope does not move. Check the pics of my guns in my gallery. Oh and I would recommend staying with 2x magnification versus variable. More than enough for a revolver and if you need to see your target in more detail that is what binos are for. Put that money into an action job


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

454casull said:


> Leupold scopes are one of the best there is. I also have one of the first B&L pistol scope (Bushnell Elite Class). Both brands offer stellar performance. Surprised you've heard anything bad about Leupold. But like any mass produced product you will have issues. Their warranty is great as was the customer service I received when I had an issue. I'd guess that there are more of these scopes on some of the hardest recoiling guns you can imagine so issue will arise here more often than other brands . The FA in 44 mag will let you wring out the best performance of that caliber if you choose to handload. I'd say the 41, though it has a devoted following would be harder to peddle than a 44mag if you had get out of it or wanted to trade up to a 454 or bigger. Look seriously at the SSK T'SOB mounting system. The best way to make a scope live is to mount it correctly with enough bearing surface to ensure the scope does not move. Check the pics of my guns in my gallery. Oh and I would recommend staying with 2x magnification versus variable. More than enough for a revolver and if you need to see your target in more detail that is what binos are for. Put that money into an action job


Thanks for the advice. Yes, I don't like scopes with too much magnification for the kind of close-in shooting that I do. In fact, I have a 1.75-4x scope on my slug gun, and I have never had it turned past 1.75x.

I like a scope as opposed to iron sights because it doesn't obscure any of the sight picture. But even if it was 1X magnification, I would be ok with it. Your point about buying a fixed 2X hits home.

I am glad you mentioned the resale value factor also. I kind of wondered whether, several years down the road, a gun in .41 mag would be worth more because it is rarer than a .44. But your take on it is that a more obscure caliber would be worth less. I do care about that factor.

I don't buy many guns. I used to be very utilitarian in my purchases, buying the best deal that I felt would get the job done. 

But now that I have kids, I have been trying to buy guns that, when passed down to my kids, will be viewed as something special and worth holding on to.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Weaver Classic on my Encore Pistol in 375Winchester . It has held up for 2 seasons and 300 practice rounds . Just some food for thought .


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

With a .357, you get to practice more because you can afford the .38 spl ammo.
.357 is more then enough gun to kill deer at handgun ranges. Being older & not seeing as well as I used to, I don't even consider anything further then 50-75 yds with open sights on my GP100 with 6.5" bbl. (Truth be known, I probably wouldn't shoot that one at 75 yds either, shotgun sits in the blind with me)


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> If you choose the 44mag, My Dad has a small gun shop and has a used Ruger Red Hawk with a Leupold 4X scope (silver) he took in on a trade. Excellent shape.
> $600. PM me if your interested.


Correction...2X on the scope.


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

malainse said:


> A 6" Smith 686 or something like it is a 75 yard deer gun with correct shooter/ammo...


I have that exact revolver w/an Aimpoint 3000 red-dot and Pachmayr grips. It's a nice handling pistol.


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like my 44mag it has all the punch you will need and the ammo price is good, with alot of choices. I do recommend modifying your gun. I have Hogue grips and a trigger kit. What ever gun you get, make sure you have enough Barrel. Now by that I mean enough for ballistics and recoil. The longer the barrel the more energy and FPS you will gain, plus the length helps with barrel jump. You can't exspect to kill a deer with a snub 44.:lol: I shoot a RUGER Super blackhawk 7 1/2 stainless 44MAG. 
My Top Pistols are! (stainless) 
*Magnum research BFR* 45-70 10"barrel
http://www.magnumresearch.com/BFR.asp
*RUGER red hawk* 41 or 44mag 7 1/2" barrel (and in single action trigger needs no kit) KRH-44R<Make sure the order has an R for scope mount!
(41mag is only in used guns, no longer an option)
*RUGER GP100* 357mag 6"BBL (KGP-161 full barrel shroud)
http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FA-Type-RE.html
What ever gun you choose good luck.


----------

